
The asteroid that wiped out most life on Earth allowed microbacteria to thrive - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/02/04/world/asteroid-bacteria-killed-dinosaurs-scn-trnd/index.html
======
masonic
"almost took all of life on Earth along with it"

Absolutely false. The _Permian_ extinction was far closer to this, but the K-T
event didn't even purge _mammalian_ life from _North America_ , let alone
"almost all" life in all forms.

